# Beratung bei Gaming PC



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Guten Tag,

Zu zeit bin auf der suche nach einen neuen Gaming pc 
Leider habe ich zu zeit nur 400 Euro zu Verfügung 

Könnt ihr mir helfen einen Gaming Pc Zusammenzustellen ?

Wie Findet ihr die Zusammenstellung 


*Prozessor:  *AMD A10 'Trinity' 6790K *4x4300 MHz
**Mainboard: *AMD A75 FM2+
*Arbeitsspeicher: **8 GB DDR3-1600
**Festplatte:  **1500 GB* S-ATA II
*Grafikkarte: **4096 MB ATI Radeon HD 8670 DX11
**Laufwerk:  *22x DVD+-R/RW Dual Layer DVD-Brenner
*Netzteil: *400 Watt Silent Netzteil
*Gehäuse: *Sharkoon Vaya II Gaming ATX
*Betriebssystem: **Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit

Für - 366€ - Hier der Link*


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2014)

naja
Das Ding ist irgendwie Schrott, alleine deswegen weil es die Grafikkarte garnicht gibt!
Das ist die Grafikeinheit der CPU, aber keine Grafikkarte, weswegen die 4GB auch so nicht stimmen
Nebst dem Punkt das man auch keine Aktuelle CPU da rein packt

Außerdem weiß ich wie gut so ein Ding sein kann von Leuten die so nen WSXGA+ Format angeben, aber nicht wissen das man dies eigentlich nicht wirklich anwählen kann

relativ gesehen ist eher die Frage was da spielen willst und ob nicht vielleicht ein PS4 nicht bessere wäre, weil im Prinzip ist da der Nachfolge Prozessor und so Aussagen wie alles Flüssig Spielbar würde ich eher überhaupt nicht vertrauen, da das alles auf kosten der Details geht und wenn man die runter schraubt ist das natürlich flüssiger


----------



## Snoopz1989 (25. November 2014)

400 Watt sind zu wenig! Ich würde mindestens ein 500 Watt Netzteil nehmen!


----------



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Ich weiß ja auch das ich kein High Pc für das Geld bekomme 
Aber solange ich die Neusten Games auf Mittel spielen kann wehre ich total zu frieden oder auch Niedrig wenn nötig


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2014)

Snoopz1989 schrieb:


> 400 Watt sind zu wenig! Ich würde mindestens ein 500 Watt Netzteil nehmen!



das ist Blödsinn, ein *Stromfressender *PC braucht maximal 320 Watt!
außerdem macht es keine Sinn irgendwas in den PC zu packen das dem ne Große Menge Strom entgegenballert wenn es der Falsche ist



Haakii schrieb:


> Ich Spiele keine Konsole
> Ich Spiele nur Pc egal welcher art von Games



das ist eine sehr verquere aussage


----------



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Sorry wegen meiner Aussage gerade

Würde ich Farcray 4 auf Niedrig oder Mittel Spielen können oder GTA 5 wenn es raus kommt wehre ich total zu frieden
bekommt man überhaupt für 400 € einen Akzeptablen Gamer PC wo man auch Videos Schneiden kann und aufnehmen


----------



## Enisra (25. November 2014)

wenn das Spielen nicht der sonderlich wichtige Punkt wäre, wäre es vielleicht wirklich interesanter eine Konsole zu nehmen, die zwar vielleicht nicht mit der guten PC Grafik mithalten kann, aber das sieht immer noch besser aus als auf niedrigen einstellungen


----------



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Möchte mir wirklich keine Konsole kaufen 
Denn mit mein PC mache ich alles gibt es denn  wirklich keine Zusammenstellung wo für das Geld reicht


----------



## svd (25. November 2014)

Hast du Hardware, die weiterverwendet werden kann, vlt. ein SATA DVD Laufwerk oder eine Festplatte? Und ist Windows schon vorhanden?


----------



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Ich habe 2 Festplatten  eine 500GB und eine 1TB
Dann habe ich noch meine Grafikkarte AMD Radeon HD 7700
Windows habe ich auch noch


----------



## svd (25. November 2014)

Oh, du hast ja momentan einen "Phenom II X4 955"?
So schlimm sieht's ja dann gar nicht aus, du hast ja keine uralte Möhre mit DDR2 Speicher, oder so.

Kannst du noch deine anderen Komponenten auflisten?
Vor allem Netzteil, dann RAM und Gehäuse?

Vlt. würden ja Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarte ausreichen. 400€ wären da erstmal genug.
zB für: ASRock H97, Core i5-4460, AMD Radeon R9 280.

Die Grafikkarte käme ja mit drei Gratisspielen (ua. Alien: Isolation), daher wäre das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht schlecht.
Deine alten Sachen verkauft, würde ich halt noch mal 4GB DDR3 RAM dazu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Und Gehäuse? Netzteil?

Schau mal hier: PC-Kaufberatung - Tipps für Gamer-PCs ab 500 Euro - PC-Zusammenstellungen: Einsteiger- und Mitteklasse-PC für 500 und 700 Euro  da ist ein PC für 500€ - wenn du da ein BISSCHEN günstigeres Gehäuse, Netzteil kaufst, dann noch Deine alte(n) Festplatte benutzt, dann wäre das für 400€ drin. Die R7 260X wäre ca 30-35% schneller als eine HD 7770, falls Du nur eine 7750 hast natürlich noch schneller.  

Wären es denn mehr als 400€, wenn Du die Grafikkarte verkaufst? Für die wären noch 40-50€ drin - dann ist sogar eine AMD R9 270X drin, die ist weitere 50% schneller als eine R7 260X.


*edit* hast Du echt noch nen X4 965? ^^   dann wäre der AMD A10 nämlich sogar ein absoluter Fehlkauf, denn der ist quasi gleichschnell... das wäre also keine Steigerung


----------



## Haakii (25. November 2014)

Motherboard: MSI 770-C45 (MS-7599)

CPU: Typ                                           2x 
CPUID CPU Name: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
CPU Takt: 3214.08 MHz

Arbeitsspeicher: 4095 MB DDR3
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series

Festplatte Intern: Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 ATA Device (465 GB)
Festplatte Extern: Intenso External USB 3.0 USB Device (931 GB)
optischer Laufwerke: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223C ATA Device

Netzwerkkarte: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D-Familie-PCI-E-Gigabit-Ethernet-NIC (NDIS 6.20)

Netzteil: LPK12-23 3*SATA
Watt: 420

So dann hatte ich noch eine Idee und wollte fragen ob das so klappen könnte 

CPU: Intel Core i3-4150 (2x 3,6 GHz)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
RAM: G.Skill Ares 8GB DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Antec GX500
Netzteil: Fractal Design Tesla R2 500W
Festplatte: 1000GB, 7200 U/Min, 3,5 Zoll
DVD-Laufw. 15 Euro so
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo

Das Währen dann 430+ Euro ich habe ja noch meine Grafikkarte die AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series und kaufe mir dann einfach später eine andere Grafikkarte nach die VTX3D R9 280 X-Edition

Würde das alles zusammenpassen und was sagt ihr dazu


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2014)

Das wäre okay, aber es kann sein, dass Du insgesamt besser dastehst, wenn Du den X4 965 erst mal behältst, direkt eine R9 280(X) holst und dann später so bald es geht nen Core i5.

Zudem: hast Du denn was für die alte Hardware mit einrechnet? Der X4 965 bringt Dir noch 50-80€, das RAM könntest Du erst mal übernehmen - denn auf lange Sicht wäre echt ein core i5 schon viel besser, und wenn Du vlt. zB erstmal das neue RAM weglässt und/oder für den X4 965 noch was bekommst, wäre direkt ein core i5 drin


----------



## Haakii (26. November 2014)

Also würdest du sagen das dass system dann erstmal so aussieht 

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
RAM: 4GB RAM DDR3 
Gehäuse: Antec GX500
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W
Festplatte: 1000GB, 7200 U/Min, 3,5 Zoll
DVD-Laufw. LG Electronics GH24NS DVD-RW SATA intern
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo

Das wären dann nur von denn Kosten 260+ Euro 
Dann könnte ich doch Theoretisch auch die Festplatte weg lassen da ich ja zwei habe
also noch mal 50 weg das ich dann auf 210+ euro komme

Und dann könnte ich nach und nach eine neue Grafikkate, RAM und CPU einbauen


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2014)

Nein nein, das neuen Mainboard brauchst Du nicht für den X4 - das ist sogar unmöglich, weil es nur für Intel CPUs Sockel 1150 geeignet ist  

D.h. vlt. könntest Du das Board auch weglassen und Dir doch schonmal zB ne R9 280 für 170-190€ dazunehmen. Oder mal testen, ob dir erstmal die 7770 reicht - und dann später gleich "in die vollen" gehen und nen Core i5, Board, 8GB RAM (zusammen ca 300€) und noch ne Grafikkarte für direkt eher 250-300€ holen.


----------



## Haakii (26. November 2014)

Das Problem ist nur ich muss mir ja ein neues Mainboard holen und alles da es langsam schlapp macht 
mein pc macht es nicht mehr lange mit hat schon viel zu viel durch gemacht krass gesagt 

deswegen haben ich mir gerade überlegt passt auf das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 auch Intel Core i3-4150 (2x 3,6 GHz) wenn ja könnte ich doch mir das holen denn es ist noch im preis leistung Verhältnis mit drinn

Dann würde das System so aussehen 

CPU: Intel Core i3-4150 (2x 3,6 GHz)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3
RAM: 4GB RAM DDR3 
Gehäuse: Antec GX500
Grafikkarte: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
Netzteil: be quiet! System Power 7 450W
Festplatte: 1000GB, 7200 U/Min, 3,5 Zoll
DVD-Laufw. LG Electronics GH24NS DVD-RW SATA intern
Kühler: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo

und dann im später zeitraum kaufe mir dann noch eine neue Grafikkarte und RAM Speicher

Es wären dann bis jetzt umgerechnet bei mindfactory: 375,75
oder kennt ihr noch ein shop wo besser ist vom preis Leistung Verhältnis


----------



## svd (26. November 2014)

Wie "schlapp macht"? Nur langsam? Eine komplette Neuinstallation von Windows kann da manchmal kleine Wunder vollbringen.

Oder geht auch was kaputt?

Der "Phenom II X4 955" entspricht zwar nur noch einer Einsteiger CPU, aber immerhin hat er vier echte Kerne und ist mit 3.2GHz ja recht hoch getaktet.
Wenn du dir erstmal, wie Herb schon vorgeschlagen hat, eine "R9 280(X)" holst, dazu noch ein neues Netzteil, hast du auf jeden Fall den schnelleren PC, 
als wenn du einen Core-i3 nimmst und die HD77xx behältst.

Für mich wäre der Wechsel von einem Vierkerner auf einen 2+2 Kerner auch kein Upgrade. An deiner Stelle, würde ich nichts unterhalb eines Core i5 nehmen...


----------



## Haakii (26. November 2014)

Mein Problem ist nur seit denn Letzten Umzug hat mein Pc viel mit gemacht 
Der Umzugs Wagen ist in eine Unfall verwickelt gewesen und meinen pc hat es rum geschleudert 
Ich bin sehr glücklich das er noch geht und alles doch jetzt langsam macht es sich bemerkbar
Der arbeitsreicher platz ist kaputt gegangen dann auf ein mal meine Grafikkarte und jetzt macht auch die Kühlung schlapp 
Ich kann ihn nicht mehr hinstellen sonst würde so gesehen alles auseinander fallen krass gesagt

und ich habe mir halt gedacht bevor ich jetzt nach und nach wieder was Reparieren muss und weiters 
Baue ich mir gleich einen neuen zusammen denn mein Mainboard kippt auch langsam denn geist auf deswegen 

Alles was jetzt wieder perfekt funktioniert ist Grafikkarte und CPU mein Netzteil stop auch einfach mal und dann geht es weiter


----------



## svd (26. November 2014)

Oh, das ist natürlich schlecht.

Aber Festplatte, Arbeitsspeicher, DVD Laufwerk gehen ja auch noch, oder? Die kaufst du ja nicht neu?

edit: Mist, ODD und HDD sind ja noch ATA Teile, seh ich gerade.


----------



## Haakii (26. November 2014)

Was Funktioniert ist:

Grafikkarte
Festplatten
Arbeitspeicher
CPU doch erhitz sich sehr stark auch mit Kühler und neue wärmeleitpaste

Was nicht richtig Funktioniert:

Netzteil - Stop und geht dann weiter
Kühler - Kühlt nicht mehr richtig
Laufwerk - Zerkratzt oder was auch schon passiert ist zerstört CD´s
Gehäuse bricht in sich zusammen
Mainboard - Geht manchmal an und manchmal nicht


Wenn meine Festplatte rein geht würde ich keine neue kaufen wenn nicht dann schon sind ja nicht die neusten xD


----------



## svd (26. November 2014)

Die 500er scheint ein IDE Laufwerk zu sein. Ist ein breites Kabel dran, oder? Die wäre unbrauchbar.

Die 1000er ist eine Externe? Die könntest du evtl. aus dem Gehäuse nehmen und im PC einbauen. 
Wäre halt eine Notebook Platte, aber besser als keine. 

Also, mein MF Warenkorb würde in etwa so aussehen (mit Festplatte):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu kommen halt dein RAM und die Grafikkarte.

Du könntest zwar einen extra Kühler dazunehmen, aber gerade wenn das Budget sehr begrenzt ist, würde ich auf Schnickschnack verzichten.
Der Intel Standardkühler ist für's erste gut genug. Jeder Euro der überbleibt, sollte für die Grafikkarte gespart werden.


----------



## Haakii (26. November 2014)

Bei was ist der Kühler schon dabei beim Intel Core oder Mainboard


Habe noch so neben bei eine frage da es mein erster pc ist wo ich so in der art zusammenbau sind da eigentlich alle kabel dabei wo man braucht xD sorry wenn es eine dumme frage ist


----------



## Konstantin1995 (26. November 2014)

Der Kühler ist bei der Boxed-Version (was im obigen Beispielwarenkorb der Fall ist) des Prozessors dabei.


----------



## MichaelG (27. November 2014)

Aber Boxed-Kühler taugen oft nix. Da würde ich lieber noch mal 25-30 EUR für einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler investieren.


----------



## Haakii (27. November 2014)

Danke schön für die Schnelle Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Die Boxed-Lüfter sind bei Last halt lauter - das ist mit "taugen nichts" gemeint. Gut genug sind aber selbstverständlich, sonst würde Intel sich ja Garantiefälle selber produzieren


----------



## svd (27. November 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Boxed-Kühler taugen oft nix. Da würde ich lieber noch mal 25-30 EUR für einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler investieren.



Bei AMD Prozessoren würde ich zustimmen. Aber schon seit den Core 2 Duo Prozessoren sind die Intel Standardkühler eigentlich nicht schlecht.

Und wie gesagt, bei geringem Budget bedeuten 20€ schon mal den Unterschied zwischen 270X oder 280.
Der leistungsmäßig eben weitaus höher ausfällt, als ein leiserer Lüfter auf einem Non-OC Prozessor. [emoji4]


----------



## Konstantin1995 (27. November 2014)

Ich habe auch lediglich einen Standardkühler von Intel verbaut und kann mich nicht beklagen, weder was die Kühlung der CPU betrifft, noch über hohe Lautstärke. 
Der tut's vorerst also auf jeden Fall und kann später auch noch leicht ausgewechselt werden!


----------



## Haakii (27. November 2014)

Der Standardkühler ist ja nur zum überbrücken da 
Und mir ist es in denn Moment dann egal ob es laut ist 
Denn glaubt mir ich bin dann mehr als glücklich 
Wenn wieder alles funktioniert 
Und nach und nach kaufe ich mir dann noch die 3 Sachen 
Wo mir dann noch offen stehen nach Kühler, RAM u. Grafikkarte


also ich denke mal da keiner auf meine Dumme Frage Antwortet sind die Kabel schon dabei xD


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2014)

Beim Board sind idr mind 2x SataKabel dabei, und die Kabel für Power-Schalter usw. sind Bestandteil des Gehäuses. Stromkabel vom Netzteil


----------



## Haakii (27. November 2014)

Alles klar super danke schön


----------

